# Not singing video this time, but I hope you like it.



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

I recorded my piano video yesterday. I hope you like it.
I will film my next singing video next week.

Oh, I have good news. I have just been cast in a movie. I will sing, play piano, dance, do gymnastics and a martial art in the movie. 

Thank you everyone for all your comments and advice!


----------

